# ارجو المساعدة - من لديه معلومات عن نظام ادارة المباني Building Management System BMS



## hasanat (15 نوفمبر 2006)

ارجو التكرم من كافة الاعضاء المساعدة حول موضوع نظام ادارة المباني 
Building Management System BMS

ولكم جزيل الشكر
اخوكم حسين


----------



## فهد الحماد (16 نوفمبر 2006)

أين المتخصصين في هذا المجال
أمل المساعدة في الحصول على المعلومات أو برنامج bms
فهد الحماد


----------



## احمد مضر (16 ديسمبر 2006)

أضم صوتي الى الاخوة الزملاء hasanat وفهد الحماد و ان موضوع وجود برنامج او منهجية خاصة لادارة المباني أثار فضولي فأرجو من الأخوة الأفاضل الاستجابة و الرد على استفساراتنا و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندسو المشاريع (21 ديسمبر 2006)

الإخوه الكرام

موضوع إختيار برامج إدارة المباني من اكثر المواضيع أهمية وللأسف انها مهملة بسبب عدم وضوح أهميتها إلا بعد إنتهاء مرحلة الإنشاء وبدء مرحلة التشغيل. 

مراقبة وتشغيل النظام من أكثر الامور المرهقة لمدراء التشغيل والصيانه خصوصا إذا تم تركيب نظام إدارة المبنى Bms من شركة غير معروفه أو حديثة ....فهم يقدمون تسهيلات وأسعار متدنية في مراحل المشروع الاولى حتى يبيعوا النظام عليك ثم تفاجئ بضعف إمكانياتهم في مرحلة التشغيل والصيانه والتي تنعكس سلبيا على أداء المبنى ويبدأ مسلسل........" لوي الذراع"

مثال: تعطل نظام إنذار الحريق أو نظام التحكم بالتكييف او نظام التشغيل الألي للإنارة وطلبت الشركة مبلغ عالي لإرسال الفني للكشف فقط ( الكشف فقط عن سبب المشكله) هنا لا يوجد لك خيار سوى القبول بشروطهم.

لذا اوصيكم قبل إختيار أي نظام Bms بما يلي:
1- التأكد من نوعية النظام وكفائته من خلال المشاريع السابقه التي إستخدمت النظام لمدة لا تقل عن 3 سنوات لان من النادر ان تظهر مشاكل النظام قبل هذه المدة.
2- إلزام المورد بخطاب تعهد بإصلاح أي عطل وتوفير القطع اللازمة خلال 10 سنوات أو أي مده أخرى من تركيب النظام.
3- إلزم المورد بعقد صيانه سنوي بعد التركيب وإنتهاء فترة الضمان يلتزم خلالها بضمان تشغيل النظام دون أضرار تلحق بالمبنى.
4- يفضل ان يتم توظيف مشغل النظام من قبل الجهة الموردة حتى تتحمل مسئولية التشغيل والصيانه
5- هناك ماركة معروفة في السوق السعودي تم تركيبها بعدد من المشاريع الكبرى مثل برج المملكة وسوق الراشد بالخبر ولكن مستوى الخدمة الفنية المقدمة من وكيلها سيء جدا جدا.
6- يجب أن يشترط المالك الحصول على كافة مستويات الإدارة للنظام والأرقام السرية الخاصة بها حتى يكون لدية القدرة على إعادة البرمجة وتعديل خياراته في النظام.


----------



## احمد مضر (21 ديسمبر 2006)

اشكر الأخ مهندس المشاريع على هذه المعلومات المهمة , و لكنني لم افهم تماما ما المقصود من Bms (Building Management System )


----------



## مهندسو المشاريع (21 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخ احمد مضر

معنى Bms هو إختصار لكلمة " نظام إدارة المبنى" وهو برنامج إلكتروني لتشغيل أنظمة المبنى الهندسية والتحكم بها من نقطة واحة على جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص بالنظام بدلاً من ان يتم تشغيل الانظمة يدويا وتشمل على سبيل المثال :
- التحكم بساعات عمل ودرجة برودة التكييف وكمية الهواء والتدفق والمناطق المطلوب تكييفها
- التحكم بساعات تشغيل الإنارة الداخلية والخارجية
- التحكم بتشغيل كاميرات المراقبة بالمبنى
- التحكم بنظام الدخول والخروج للبوابات
- التحكم بأنظمة إنذار الحريق والكشف عن الدخان ويمكن ان ترتبط هذه الجزئية بغرفة عمليات الدفاع المدني مباشرة بعد التنسيق معهم
- وغير ذلك


----------



## احمد مضر (22 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا للأخ مهندس المشاريع على هذا التوضيح , و لكن ما هي البرامج المستخدمة لتلك الغايات؟


----------



## خبراء_فلسطين (22 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
بعد التحية
ارجو ان يكون الموقعين التاليين موضحان للبرامج المستخدمة:

http://www.gridlogix.com/
http://www.tridium.com/

مع الاحترام


----------



## مهندسو المشاريع (22 ديسمبر 2006)

هذه برامج متطورة بناء على حجم وتعقيد المشروع ولا أظن أن هناك منها على مستوى إستخدام شخصي . من الشركات المورده لهذه البرامج:
- ٍسيمنس
- سايبرجيت
- إريكسون
- وغيرهم


----------



## احمد مضر (22 ديسمبر 2006)

الشكر للأخوة خبراء_فلسطين و مهندس المشاريع على محاولتهم المفيدة الاجابة على استفساري , و الذي فهمته ان المقصود ب BMS هو التحكم الآلي بأنظمة ال Electromechanical المستخدمة ضمن المشروع


----------



## moha.saeed11 (25 يناير 2007)

*معلومات عن نظام ادارة المباني*

الموضوع له شرح بمنتدى التكييف للمهندس صبرى من مجموعه اشرى للتكييف


----------



## صقر محمد (29 يناير 2007)

اخوانى الاعزاء نظام ال B.m.s تخصصى انا قمت بتركيب النظام فى اماكن كثيره ولاكن للاسف انا لا اعمل الان ارجوا المساعده فى ايجاد فرصة عمل واشكر الاخوه الافاضل على الشرح


----------



## الجوشن (29 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ صقر محمد راسلني على عنوان البريد تبعي


----------



## Engr (1 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

الموضوع مهم ويحتاج لمتخصص يشرح لنا اكثر ولكم الشكر

وتحياتى لكم،،
Engr


----------



## ahmed SAMMAN (2 يونيو 2010)

ارجو الافادة اكثر فى موضوع bms system


----------

